# 300zx engine swap



## robbifoster (Nov 24, 2011)

if i buy a vg30dett engine for my 90 nissan 300zx NA with a 5 speed transmission that comes with a wiring harness will it hook up right?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are using a boost controller, you don't even need to swap the harness, however there is a lot more to do than just swap the engine over. There's a great write-up (in pdf format) on this conversion at the following site that you should find useful:

http://upload.z1motorsports.com/Z1 Z32 NA to TT Conversion.pdf


----------

